# Do You Have A Mediterranean Appearence ?



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

How many Mediterranean looking people on this forum do we have ?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yes. i'm half cypriot, one quarter maltese.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hmm i dont know. ive been told i look caucasian and middle eastern. if i didnt talk they wouldnt know im hispanic. heck someone even asked me once if im half black.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i have a pale, pasty looking complexion.

im of british decent...mainly.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

100% Saxon. AKA I don't look Mediterranean at all.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

nubly what was the race/ethnicity of the person who asked you if you are half black ?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I was actually asked the other day if I was part latin. I'm like the whitest, palest person in the world.. it still confuses me!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Not in the slightest. I'm extremely pale with blue eyes and light hair (mixed blonde and red).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Dudleyville said:


> nubly what was the race/ethnicity of the person who asked you if you are half black ?


white


mserychic said:


> I was actually asked the other day if I was part latin. I'm like the whitest, palest person in the world.. it still confuses me!


theres a lot of latins with light skin

latinos: the other white meat


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Dark hair, dark eyes, not very pale. Sure, I guess I look Mediterranean. I'm from southeast Europe.

Appearance doesn't say much about your origin, however. About half of my family members have blue eyes, and a couple are blond.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah nubly is right, Latins come in all colors. Check out this woman from Brazil for example. You would never guess it from her appearence alone.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a slightly Sicilian face I think. My mom does at least and I look something like her. I also have very hairy arms and legs. Other than that I'm very pale, blue eyed, and generally northern European.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Some people are mixed to the point they don't really look like their constituent parts...

I, however, can be identified by people that are from places where my ancestors came from. In fact, when one of my coworkers first saw me he instantly identified what I was and pointed out that I look like an actor from his country of origin.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Seriously, Dudleyville, what is with your fixation on race and ethnicity?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Dudleyville said:


> Yeah nubly is right, Latins come in all colors. Check out this woman from Brazil for example. You would never guess it from her appearence alone.


Brazilians aren't technically considered _Latin_, because they aren't Spanish-speakers. Spanish-speakers, like English-speakers and French-speakers, can have virtually any kind of appearance, because they can be of virtually any "racial origin". Color and culture are rather separate things.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Brazil is geographically located in Latin America hence why I used them as an example.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Do You Have A Mediterranean Appearance ?*

I'm mainly of German ancestry and should not be exposed to direct sunlight for too long.

With some people it's really hard to figure out what their origin is. I once met this guy and I couldn't tell if he was Northern European with a tan, Italian, Mediterranean, Hispanic or what. After seeing some pics of his family members then it became obvious: Pacific Islander.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm European in descent. I have darker skin but its mainly from spending so much time out in the sun during the summer months.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

nubly said:


> Dudleyville said:
> 
> 
> > nubly what was the race/ethnicity of the person who asked you if you are half black ?
> ...


I can tell you are Hispanic by looking at your picture, but I have been around quite of few Hispanics when I was in college in Des Moines, Iowa. They have a growing Hispanic population.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have no Mediterranean in me. My ancestors primarily came from Northern Europe esp from Germany, Norway, Holland, and Scotland.When I was a little kid my hair was almost a blond color and as I got older it darkened. Now my dad has been confused being Native American esp when he spends a lot of time outside in the summer. When he was in the National Guard on a base in Northern Minnesota he was kicked out of a bar because the bar owner didn't allow Native Americans in his bar.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Sort of. I'm half Greek & half Irish. I guess I look more "mediterranean" in the summer when my face gets a little tan, and more Irish in the winter.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Do You Have A Mediterranean Appearance ?*



UltraShy said:


> ... and should not be exposed to direct sunlight for too long.


Ditto.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Most Americans that are "Latin" are mixed, hence the wide variety. The upper classes tend to be very light, even for their origins in Europe.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

No, but I'm a big fan of the Mediterranean climate. Cool, mild, rainy winters and warm/hot, dry, sunny summers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Central/Eastern European for me.

I probably do look really Mediterranean in the summer with my tans.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Southern Brazil has more lighter skinned people.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Region,_Brazil


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I was actually asked the other day if I was part latin. I'm like the whitest, palest person in the world.. it still confuses me!


My science teacher in high school asked if I was part asian. I am also really white and pale and European-looking. :con


----------

